# Other Pets > Horses >  Leasing a horse

## SnowShredder

After searching for a while we found a great horse for my gf to lease. 
His name is Duke and lives about 15 minutes from us. He's half quarter and half tennessee walker and is 18 years old. All around awesome horse with tons of "go". I want to lease a horse soon too but don't feel financially up for it (I don't have anything, no saddle nothing). But I'm going to save! 

Here is a picture of him testing out the new synthetic saddle my gf picked up



Here is the gf (and Dukes best buddy Joe is in the background)





Here's a horse I fell in love with


Here is one of my friends horses (we found Duke through the friend). She is 2 years old and HUGE and gorgeous

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-01-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Beautiful horses.  Sounds like a lot of fun.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Beautiful horses! I see she got her synthetic saddle!

----------

_SnowShredder_ (09-01-2013)

----------

